# Ca n'a aucun intérêt !



## rezba (7 Janvier 2004)

Bon, disons le tout net, je m'en tape le coquillard, comme on dit dans ma ville natale. Mais comme j'ai la _connerie_ en moi ces derniers temps, je ne résiste pas à clamer haut et fort qu'après 1204 jours de fréquentation de ces forums, soit à une moyenne de sénateur de 0,83 post/jour, et à compter de ce post-ci, 
moi aussi, maintenant, je suis, comme elles :

*MEMBRE D'ELITE*








_Va falloir que je m'équipe en conséquence :_


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2004)

Originale ta guirlande de Noël


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2004)

Bravo


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Originale ta guirlande de Noël



Je prefere sans  guirlande


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2004)

heu la patrouille dort on dirait


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> heu la patrouille dort on dirait



Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'édite


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2004)

très sage


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah non pas avant que je lance un pagesucker dessus!


----------



## fan (8 Janvier 2004)

ça fait maintenant un petit moment que je vous lis dans ces forums et je dois avouer que je comprends 2 mots sur 5. Bon dieu ça fait du bien !
Voilà ça c'est un post qui n'a aucun intérêt ! (sinon pous moi ?!?)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2004)

je n'en crois pas un mot sur deux


----------



## Switcher (10 Janvier 2004)

...sont vilaines... se ressemblent toutes...

Et puis.... ont-elles de la conversation ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2004)

Y'avait quelque chose à comprendre


----------



## FANREM (10 Janvier 2004)

Au 2000 ème post, elles enlevent le haut
Au 3000 ème post, elles enlevent le bas
Tu as encore un peu de marge


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Va falloir que je m'équipe en conséquence :_




Avec un bel imperméable...violet


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Avec un bel imperméable...violet


 Violet comme ça ?






 L'habit ne fait pas le moine.





_c'est quoi cette manie du remontage inopiné de vieux fils désuets ? _


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juillet 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _c'est quoi cette manie du remontage inopiné de vieux fils désuets ? _


Hop, je l'envoie au Bar et je le passe au broyeur dans "Vous êtes ici -> x".

Je dois dire que pour mon premier acte de modération dans ce forum, je ne suis pas déçu.   

À+


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Violet comme ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben rien juste une balade en dehors du Bar   

 Ya des moines qui se couvrent d'impers violet ???


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> vieux fils désuets ? [/i]



Le mien va très bien


----------



## Amok (10 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je prefere sans  guirlande



Ouch...


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ya des moines qui se couvrent d'impers violet ???


 Voilà une question cardinale...


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le mien va très bien


 Ne fais pas le malin, ou je le jette en pature.... au loup 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouch...


 Et oui, Global a de la ressource....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

ce sujet au bar et hop il explose


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet au bar et hop il explose


 l'archiviste l'avait pourtant tranquilement enterré


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2004)

_07/01/2004, 06h53_

Je me disais aussi que j'avais déjà lu ça


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> l'archiviste l'avait pourtant tranquilement enterré



faut croire que non


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, disons le tout net, je m'en tape le coquillard, comme on dit dans ma ville natale. Mais comme j'ai la _connerie_ en moi ces derniers temps, je ne résiste pas à clamer haut et fort qu'après 1204 jours de fréquentation de ces forums, soit à une moyenne de sénateur de 0,83 post/jour, et à compter de ce post-ci,
> moi aussi, maintenant, je suis, comme elles :
> 
> *MEMBRE D'ELITE*



Féliciation membre d'élite.


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

Ben va en falloir sortir des litres, du membre, pour contenter toute cette troupe


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2004)

Et bien voilà, rezba n'est plus qu'un misérable accro à MacG.


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà, rezba n'est plus qu'un misérable accro à MacG.


 je ne crois pas...


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juillet 2004)

Évidemment... si tu triches


----------



## macelene (12 Juillet 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> je ne crois pas...


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  les privilèges...


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2004)

Pas du tout. PayPal, 4 ¤...


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai qu'elles ont l'air culcul ou godiche ou même godmiche !

Est-ce pour protéger des informations ultra-confidentielles
qu'elles ont passé leurs fringues au destructeur lacérateur de docs ?


----------



## Fulvio (12 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elles ont l'air culcul ou godiche ou même godmiche !
> 
> Est-ce pour protéger des informations ultra-confidentielles
> qu'elles ont passé leurs fringues au destructeur lacérateur de docs ?


 Je pense pas. Les informations confidentielles sont SOUS les fringues.


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas. Les informations confidentielles sont SOUS les fringues.


Ouf !!!


----------



## camisol (13 Juillet 2004)

Pfff. Si vous aviez vraiment lu ce fil, vous verriez qu'elles n'ont pas de fringues !!
Si c'est pour dire des âneries pareilles, c'est vraiment pas la peine de remuer les boites à archives. 
Qui a remonté ce fil ?
Ah! Bien sûr. Fallait s'en douter.  
Bon, laissez le, maintenant, parce que y'a son petit frère qui va pas tarder à pointer son nez, tel que je le sens.


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _c'est quoi cette manie du remontage inopiné de vieux fils désuets ? _



du remontage de fil sans intérêt et désuets...      

Parce que ya tout plein de choses qui n'ont toujours aucun intérêt...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2005)

Et bien Macelène, on floode.      

 

 :love:


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien Macelène, on floode.
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



:affraid: un Modo...  j'ai pas le droit de flooder...? 

   

:love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2005)

C'est moi qui suis de garde au bar ce soir. 
On se relaie, plus moyen de flooder ici.


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

C'est quoi l'intérêt du flood?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2005)

Je sais pas trop. 

Augmenter le nombre de message à son compteur. 
Parfois c'est du faux flood, c'est à dire une partie de franche rigolade entre macgénérationneur. 
Complexe tout ça.


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

Mon½il a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'intérêt du flood?






Je ne floode pas...  je fais du remontage de sujet...   




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas trop.
> 
> Augmenter le nombre de message à son compteur.
> Parfois c'est du faux flood, c'est à dire une partie de franche rigolade entre macgénérationneur.
> Complexe tout ça.



Je ne floode pas...  je fais du remontage de sujet...     et ça n'a aucun intérêt...


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas trop.
> 
> Augmenter le nombre de message à son compteur.
> Parfois c'est du faux flood, c'est à dire une partie de franche rigolade entre macgénérationneur.
> Complexe tout ça.



Oui, je comprends pas trop. Comment augmenter le nombre de message en étant "géné-rationneur" ? Ça me laisse perplexe?
Tu peux m'éclairer davantage?


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je ne floode pas...  je fais du remontage de sujet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, on dirait que tu bégaies, non?
Ou alors c'est pour être bien claire quand tu expliques.


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Toi, on dirait que tu bégaies, non?
> Ou alors c'est pour être bien claire quand tu expliques.



mais non... je t'explique   

là, j'arrête, après on va dire que je floode...  :rose:      @ plus


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais non... je t'explique
> 
> là, j'arrête, après on va dire que je floode...  :rose:      @ plus



Ah, ça y est, je pige. Bon ben j'arrête aussi alors. C'est pas très honnête toute cette lumière. 

Sinon, c'était quoi le sujet?


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est pour être bien claire quand tu expliques.


Non non, elle ne s'appelle pas Claire..


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2005)

Vous voulez jouer à remonter des fils ? Bien. Très bien.


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

Du remontage de fil(s) sans intérêt et désuets...      

Parce que ya toujours autant de trucs qui n'ont toujours aucun intérêt...    :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Du remontage de fil(s) sans intérêt et désuets...



*Parce que les threads plus récents ont peut être plus d'intérêt  ?*   :mouais:


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Parce que les threads plus récents ont peut être plus d'intérêt  ?*   :mouais:



As-tu lu au moins...?  


*LE Gugusse Violet©* qui lance ce fil....  passe du statut de *Membre d'Élite...*  à celui 
d'Éducateur spécialisé...  (en quoi d'ailleurs...? en Bannisseurs de Floodeurs... )


Ben moi j'aimais mieux avant quand il s'occupait des Filleesss....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Parce que les threads plus récents ont peut être plus d'intérêt  ?*   :mouais:





a vrai dire .....


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Parce que les threads plus récents ont peut être plus d'intérêt  ?*   :mouais:



Hum, à part celui-là  euh, joker    :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a vrai dire .....



Même robertav...... c'est dire ! ....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Parce que les threads plus récents ont peut être plus d'intérêt  ?*   :mouais:




Je retire ce que j'ai dit, tout à l'heure, en chantant sous ma douche, j'ai réfléchi.
Oui, les threads du bar, regorgent d'intérêt, on y apprend plein de choses comme flooder, boire des bières au toubarvert, faire la nique à son patron en postant pendant ses heures de travail, on rigole bien et cætera et cætera...


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

encore et toujours aucun intérêt ! Si même au Bar tout se perd... 

L'intérêt c'est qu'il y a rarement de date limite de consommation pour ce genre de posts


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Même robertav...... c'est dire ! ....



Depuis qu'on est ensemble, elle se sent plus !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

Bad influence  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Mais non pas Bad !!

La douleur t'égare !!!

Au contraire j'ai une trés bonne influence sur cette petite, depuis qu'elle me connait on a pu constater une baisse de plus de 80% des posts de croissants, ainsi qu'une forte augmentation des grossièretés dans ces propos (souvent lubriques ces derniers temps, vous l'aurez remarqué...),alors merci qui ?

Merci DOCTEUR LOVE !


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais non pas Bad !!
> 
> La douleur t'égare !!!
> 
> ...



On devrait demander l'érection de statues en ton honneur si je comprend bien


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

exactement !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais non pas Bad !!
> 
> La douleur t'égare !!!
> 
> ...



On aurait même entendu robertav dire : "le doute m'habite"...     

j'en ai rêvé... sonny l'a fait... j'ai bon là ?  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ... dans ces propos (souvent lubriques ces derniers temps, vous l'aurez remarqué...),alors merci qui ?



*merci le printemps, oui !  *


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Merci DOCTEUR LOVE !*



Toi Docteur Love©       :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  Pitin©


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Ah on y arrive, "Docteur Love !!! toi ???!!!" réaction typique de la féministe en cours de séchage...

Et ouais moi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MOI !!!

MOI !!!!

MOI !!!!!

AH AH AH AH AH AH !!!!!!!!!


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

t'es pas vraiment Docteur Love... je dirais plus "Jack in the box"... quand tu jaillis de ta boîte à un moment innoportun, je vous épargne le son... vous le connaissez tous


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Non, moi j'aurais bien voulu avoir le son !


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah on y arrive, "Docteur Love !!! toi ???!!!" réaction typique de la féministe en cours de séchage...



* * t'es content de pouvoir le placer ce cliché...    moi je me demande si tu n'es pas encore en cours de fabrication....


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Je savais que ça te plairait...

AH !

AH !!

AH !!!

AH !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas abrasé de si bon appétit.

Et aucun remord.

Cool...

La forme revient...


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas abrasé de si bon appétit.
> 
> Et aucun remord.
> 
> ...



c'est ça que tu appeles  Abraser...?       de la gnognotte...     


Mais j'adore jouer avec toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas abrasé de si bon appétit.
> 
> Et aucun remord.
> 
> ...



Ben tu devrais te racheter une ponceuse, parce que là, avec ton cotontige, t'es pas arrivé !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu devrais te racheter une ponceuse, parce que là, avec ton cotontige, t'es pas arrivé !



Tourne toi...

Tu as vu ?

Le coton tige a disparu....


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas abrasé de si bon appétit.
> 
> Et aucun remord.
> 
> ...



The return of the Abrasor...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça que tu appeles  Abraser...?       de la gnognotte...
> 
> 
> Mais j'adore jouer avec toi



Meuh oui, meuh oui...

Moi aussi j'adore jouer, ça commence à ce savoir...

Mais y a toujours un moment ou les gens veulent plus jouer avec moi, ça me rend triste...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça que tu appeles  Abraser...?       de la gnognotte...
> 
> 
> Mais j'adore jouer avec toi



Bon maintenant va faire ta sieste, sinon tu vas encore avoir des cernes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tourne toi...
> 
> Tu as vu ?
> 
> Le coton tige a disparu....



Léger ... Très léger, manque de vitamines ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Léger ... Très léger, manque de vitamines ?



En même temps c'est qu'un coton tige !

Mais faut bien commencer par quelque chose...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a toujours un moment ou les gens veulent plus jouer avec moi, ça me rend triste...


Ben, quand tu as cassé tes jouets, forcément...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

ça se répare un jouet, un peu de colle...

surtout les poupées qui disent des conneries, à la rigueur c'est mieux cassé qu'en état de marche...


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui, meuh oui...
> 
> Moi aussi j'adore jouer, ça commence à ce savoir...
> 
> Mais y a toujours un moment ou les gens veulent plus jouer avec moi, ça me rend triste...




DEs Souris et des Hommes...   

FAut pas les écraser dans tes grosses paluches...   sinon  tu n'as plus de jouets ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps c'est qu'un coton tige !
> 
> Mais faut bien commencer par quelque chose...



Ben mon vieux, si dans ton coin la nature abrase comme toi, ch'suis plus étonné qu'il n'y ait que des plages de galets, vous êtes pas près de connaître le sable fin !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça se répare un jouet, un peu de colle...
> 
> surtout les poupées...



tu parles de ça ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon vieux, si dans ton coin la nature abrase comme toi, ch'suis plus étonné qu'il n'y ait que des plages de galets, vous êtes pas près de connaître le sable fin !



Oui mais ça permet les spécialités Spa et hot rock


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de ça ??




:affraid:   tu veux quand même pas qu'il me colle des rustines partout...?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire j'ai une trés bonne influence sur cette petite, depuis qu'elle me connait on a pu constater une baisse de plus de 80% des posts de croissants, ainsi qu'une forte augmentation des grossièretés dans ces propos (souvent lubriques ces derniers temps, vous l'aurez remarqué...),alors merci qui ?
> 
> Merci DOCTEUR LOVE !




       

monsieur love de mes fesses   

sachez que si je poste plus de croissants c'est parce que 
il faut faire regime , l'eté arrive et le mailllot aussi   

donc , on pourra pas m'inculper d'inciter la cellulite   


cela dit , mon petit sonny, tu veux entendre de grossiererté de ma bouché? 


pas de problemes , je vais m'enregistrer quand je me fachera !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:   tu veux quand même pas qu'il me colle des rustines partout...?






     fais pas attntion a lui

en ce moment le velo hante ses nuits !!!!!


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais pas attntion a lui
> 
> en ce moment le velo hante ses nuits !!!!!





Régime sans selle ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieur love de mes fesses
> 
> sachez que si je poste plus de croissants c'est parce que
> il faut faire regime , l'eté arrive et le mailllot aussi
> ...



Mais de ta bouche je suis pret à tout entendre !!!

Ô Héroine de mes nuits agitées !

Catalyseur de mes pulsions les plus obsènes !

Injection à rampe commune de mes fantasmes !

Jet haute pression de mes délires...

Enfin voilà quoi.


----------



## katelijn (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais de ta bouche je suis pret à tout entendre !!!
> 
> Ô Héroine de mes nuits agitées !
> 
> ...




San Antonio est de retour


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mai 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> San Antonio est de retour



J'aurais plutôt dit Bérurier


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> monsieur love de mes fesses



Il en est  parfois des répliques comme pour les gens, on se dit qu'on sera sûrement amené à les revoir....    :mouais: 

   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Quand t'auras deux minutes tu m'expliqueras ?

Parce que là, j'ai du mal à saisir le concept...


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand t'auras deux minutes tu m'expliqueras ?
> 
> Parce que là, j'ai du mal à saisir le concept...



Nan, rien !  :rateau: Enfin, traduit en français,  "Monsieur amour de mes fesses" je trouvais ça mignon


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Ah mais c'est sur c'est mignon...

Elle est folle de moi la pauv' petite.... faut l'excuser, quand elle m'entend elle a le réchaud qui se déguise en haut fourneau...


----------



## N°6 (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais c'est sur c'est mignon...
> 
> Elle est folle de moi la pauv' petite.... faut l'excuser, quand elle m'entend elle a le réchaud qui se déguise en haut fourneau...



On dit pas un Hot fourneau ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

On peut le voir comme ça...


----------

